# Hatte Lindsays Schwester (16) eine Brust-OP?



## Mandalorianer (1 Aug. 2010)

*Hatte Lindsays Schwester (16) eine Brust OP ?
* 

*Ach du meine Güte, hat sich die 16-jährige Ali Lohan etwa die Brüste vergrößern lassen? *



​

Ihre berühmte Schwester Lindsay Lohan (24) sitzt gerade ihre Strafe hinter Gittern ab, bekommt aber regelmäßig Besuch von ihrer kleinen Sis und Mama Dina. Oft versteckte sich das junge Mädchen, Tränen weinend, hinter einer Mütze, als sie das Gefängnis in Kalifornien betrat. *Vor einigen Tagen jedoch, tanzte Ali in dieser knappen Kleidung an (rechtes Foto) und es schien, als würde sie sich mit Absicht so präsentieren: Ein hautenges Tanktop und schwarze Leggings.* 

Ein plötzlich starkes Anwachsen der Oberweite ist in diesem Alter völlig normal, jedoch wurde schon vor mehr als zwei Jahren spekuliert, ob Ali nachgeholfen hat. Es kann auch sein, dass die Lohan-Schwestern generell gute Gene haben und die Brüste einfach so perfekt sitzen. Denn Lindsay hat sich die Brüste schließlich auch nicht vergrößern lassen.

*Was meint Ihr? Hat Ali Silikon in ihren Brüsten?*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2010)

Zuzutrauen wär's ihr allemal.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die "neuen" echt sind.


----------



## krawutz (2 Aug. 2010)

Viel mehr interessiert mich : lohnt sich bei Lindsay eine Kopf-OP ?


----------



## armin (2 Aug. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Wonderbra machts möglich


----------

